# Cockapoo book??



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, My partner and I will be picking up our Blonde boy Cockapoo puppy, Dexter, in a couple of weeks time, we are very excited! 

I was wondering, has anybody come accross a good book about the cockapoo breed? 

Its not just for tips and information etc, I just like to have the book to keep along with the old collars etc. We had a good one for our beagle but wanted recommendations as the cockapoo is a mixed breed.....

Thank you!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

have a look on amazon


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo Kate, and welcome to you and another Dexter! Now you have found this forum you wont need a book you can ask any question on here! Looking forward to seeing a photo of your lovely blonde boy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A few books here which may be of interest:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/useful-books/

Congrats on your new puppy .. where is he from he may have sisters and brothers on here? please post some photos of your new puppy xxx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm going to guess... Colne Valley Cockerpoos? Just because that's the only one I know of in Essex and it where Pickle came from.. also two others on here xx


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the fast responses - great to see theres lots of active people here! Dexter is actually from JukeeDoodles in Boston - We did a lot of research into breeders before we choose one that we felt was right for us! One of our friends has a 2 year old from there and is such a great dog  -I posted a picture of him at 6 weeks on the gallery - We can't wait to bring him home! It looks like Dexter is quite a popular name on here?! Theres none that I know of in my local area!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm a Dexter mummy too


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Forgot to say I have this one - its quite good as a start - I bought it for my eldest son to read.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/You-Your-Co...3207/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334736262&sr=8-1


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Whatever you do - do NOT buy 'Cockapoo Savvy'. It is downloadable and a waste of your money. Probably a downloadable book is not what you want anyway, if it is for 'posterity', but just wanted to warn everyone that, in my opinion at least, this one is not worth the dosh!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks - I might order that one!

Dexter is a great name - We had a big list of other names but when we met him on Sunday we sat with him and both said you know what - he doesn't look like the other names - he looks like a Dexter.... It was really nice that it just come to us, We kind of felt that he choose us! We saw all the puppys and played with them all and we were not really looking at Dexter but when we picked him up, his tail was wagging and he looked at my and instantly started to lick my nose! Then my partner took him and Dexter gave him lots of kisses too! He was the only puppy to do that and he didn't give anybody else kisses either so we thought it was a sign!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

The amazon one not "cockapoo Savvy"!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes quite a few of us have named our puppies after a serial killer, I wonder why?!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha - I didn't even think of that at the time - although at work I announced our name choice and the lady bahind me gasped! I never did watch the show but I guess thats probably where I got the idea of the name from - Oh well! As long as they don't take after the character I don't mind!


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kate.E.P said:


> Thanks for the fast responses - great to see theres lots of active people here! Dexter is actually from JukeeDoodles in Boston - We did a lot of research into breeders before we choose one that we felt was right for us! One of our friends has a 2 year old from there and is such a great dog  -I posted a picture of him at 6 weeks on the gallery - We can't wait to bring him home! It looks like Dexter is quite a popular name on here?! Theres none that I know of in my local area!


Kate, I have got this book "You and YOur Cockapoo" by David Alderton, got it on Amazon. It is a bit american but still have good advice. I see from your Post you have / had a beagle too. I have got a beagle, Maggie, who is 6 this year and now have cockapoo Daisy. What do you think of the comparison then - cockapoo is much easier (despite the coat issues!). Love them both though.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*A reality-based Cockapoo book*

This book is 100% based on my experiences with 3-year old Alvin and almost 3-year old Simon. They have totally different personalities and issues:
Raising Cockapoo Dogs the Right Way


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow Emma, didn't think i'd find another beagle / poo pair! We have yet to bring Dexter home but I'm am looking forward to the next few months of finding out - I'll keep in touch to share thoughts! Mollie is 2 years old, I'll be posting pictures of the pair when Dexter is settled.

My experience so far of cockapoos are that they are much more about pleasing their owner whereas beagles put themselves first!! I love Mollie to bits but I couldn't have two of them at once. The main struggle we have of her is recall - most of the time she is good but if she smells something then she's off like a shot and will be gone for what seems like hours...

I'd love to hear more about your experiences with them!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome, I have a Dexter too and I often get asked what he is called and when I say Dexter quite a lot of people have said "like the serial killer, hide the knives". I always thought when I watched the programme it was a great name for a dog though.


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kate.E.P said:


> Wow Emma, didn't think i'd find another beagle / poo pair! We have yet to bring Dexter home but I'm am looking forward to the next few months of finding out - I'll keep in touch to share thoughts! Mollie is 2 years old, I'll be posting pictures of the pair when Dexter is settled.
> 
> My experience so far of cockapoos are that they are much more about pleasing their owner whereas beagles put themselves first!! I love Mollie to bits but I couldn't have two of them at once. The main struggle we have of her is recall - most of the time she is good but if she smells something then she's off like a shot and will be gone for what seems like hours...
> 
> I'd love to hear more about your experiences with them!


Kate - where do I start! When anyone asks me about Maggie (Beagle) I always say - "make your life easy, get something else!" . Her recall is not too bad as we worked very hard on it but I do tend to stick to familiar walks where I know the "hot spots"! She can always find us though. Daisy (poo) can't find us - her sense of smell by comparison is bad! She does find us but not so quickly and it is more by vision. Maggie was very aloof for a good few months when we brought Daisy home but she was 4 - so older than yours, and quite used to being top dog. They are both so completely different but you are so right - Beagle is self first, Poo - "I'll do it if you want me to" kind of attitude! Tail never stops wagging. I would have another poo in a shot but probably not another "hound" of any kind! They play together but on Maggie's terms only. I could go on an on - we must have regular chats! Where abouts do you live? I am in Surrey. I very rarely see a Beagle on my walks but see so many cockapoos or labradoodles. I do love them, honestly, but I don't think that anyone can appreciate that they are different from ordinary dogs, unless they own one.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha - we love our beagle to bits but although I wouldn't change a thing about her, I always tell people don't get one! I think beagles would be a decent addition for a country house with lots of land but they are too smart for their own good and everything is on their terms. If people want a close pet to cuddle then a beagle is not it! If somebody wants the dog equivelent to a stubborn teenager, go for it! We live in essex, the original home of the Beagle- there are several in the local area actually but we seem to be the only ones with a beagle getting regular exercise and allowed off lead. I really can't wait for Dexter now - only 2 weeks. How was Maggie at adjusting to the puppy? Did she display any odd behaviour? I'm hoping it will be as smooth as possible but I know thats unlikely!


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazon have a few great books on Cockerpoos


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kate.E.P said:


> Haha - we love our beagle to bits but although I wouldn't change a thing about her, I always tell people don't get one! I think beagles would be a decent addition for a country house with lots of land but they are too smart for their own good and everything is on their terms. If people want a close pet to cuddle then a beagle is not it! If somebody wants the dog equivelent to a stubborn teenager, go for it! We live in essex, the original home of the Beagle- there are several in the local area actually but we seem to be the only ones with a beagle getting regular exercise and allowed off lead. I really can't wait for Dexter now - only 2 weeks. How was Maggie at adjusting to the puppy? Did she display any odd behaviour? I'm hoping it will be as smooth as possible but I know thats unlikely!


Maggie was "aloof" - very! I agree re cuddly dogs and being on a beagle's terms. Maggie comes in for a cuddle and sits in my arms kind of on her hind legs and puts her head right next to mine (dominance I am thinking!). When she has had enough she gets off and goes and sits on the other sofa - making sure she has it all to herself! 







HOpe this pic works - this was taken on day 1.


----------

